# Black rings around cat's irises?



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

Okay, so I know that most of the threads I post on here are questions regarding my cat's health... but I'm a bit of a worrywart by nature. So here goes with the newest worry...

I noticed Onyx has black rings around the irises of his eyes. This is new, although I'm not sure how new, because I know he never had these when I first got him from Petsmart in February. I have noticed his eyes watering more lately than usual, and he has consequently been pawing at them more, but the discharge is clear and thin, not thick or discolored like I've read to look out for. He has been sneezing a bit more than usual lately, although we've been having crazy weather here (American MidWest) and my sinuses have been acting up too.

I called to see if my vet's office had any available appointments, but they are booked up and have limited hours due to the holidays, so he wouldn't be able to be seen until the week after this coming week.

Does anyone know what this might be? Is it serious enough to warrant a visit to a new vet who can get him in earlier?

I'm working on uploading some photos to show you all what the rings look like...


----------



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

I hope these uploaded right...


----------



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

One more, sorry. Thought it was on the last post.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Onyx!
That is unusual looking...
I know sometimes, lighting can create unusual effects, with cats eyes...but I haven't seen something like that before...
I can understand your concern!
I hope someone here has some idea about it, for you...
Hang in There! 
Sharon


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Hmm... I'm not seeing anything unusual but it could be the pictures? His eyes look great to me!


----------



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

Thanks for the replies! It could easily be the quality of pictures, mandy, I'm sorry about that. You can see it a bit better in the second pic on the very right most corner of his eye. That black band isn't his skin, it's actually around the edge of his iris. It's so hard to get a good pic, because how do you ask a cat to hold still and loom the other direction for you? Haha

Sharon, you see what I mean, then! Bummer you've not seen it before, I was hoping someone would pop on and be like "this is what it is and it's completely harmless!" But thank you for the well wishes!


----------



## SnowyOwl (Jul 21, 2015)

Have you gotten any information? I just saw that Belle has the same thing around her irises.


----------



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

I've not gotten any information, but I will be able to take him into his vet this coming week, if I can manage to get a little time off work. Wouldn't you know, I'm working during the only timeslots the vet has available. He doesn't seem bothered, and his eyesight doesn't seem affected, but it does still concern me.

How old is Belle? Do you know if she has always had the rings?


----------



## SnowyOwl (Jul 21, 2015)

She is 7 months and when I first saw your post I looked at her and didn't see them but just happened to glance at her last night. I have tried searching online and have seen stuff about limbal rings in humans.


----------

